# the State of the Union address



## nickel (Oct 4, 2011)

The State of the Union is an annual address presented by the President of the United States to the United States Congress. The address not only reports on the condition of the nation but also allows the president to outline his legislative agenda (for which he needs the cooperation of Congress) and his national priorities.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_of_the_Union_address

Δεν με ενθουσιάζει η κατά λέξη απόδοση («ομιλία του Αμερικανού προέδρου για την κατάσταση του έθνους») και προτιμώ μια άλλη εκδοχή που είδα (με ελάχιστα ευρήματα):
*ετήσια εφ' όλης της ύλης ομιλία του Αμερικανού προέδρου ενώπιον του Κογκρέσου*

Ακόμα πιο λίγα ευρήματα (αλλά μ' αρέσει ακόμα πιο πολύ):
*ο ετήσιος απολογισμός πεπραγμένων του Αμερικανού προέδρου ενώπιον του Κογκρέσου*


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2011)

Εκτός από την ομιλία και τον απολογισμό, στο νέτι παίζει γερά και το διάγγελμα, ασχέτως αν μου αρέσει ο απολογισμός. 
Είναι όμως μόνο απολογισμός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δεν με ενθουσιάζει η κατά λέξη απόδοση («ομιλία του Αμερικανού προέδρου για την κατάσταση του έθνους») και προτιμώ μια άλλη εκδοχή που είδα (με ελάχιστα ευρήματα):
> *ετήσια εφ' όλης της ύλης ομιλία του Αμερικανού προέδρου ενώπιον του Κογκρέσου*
> 
> Ακόμα πιο λίγα ευρήματα (αλλά μ' αρέσει ακόμα πιο πολύ):
> *ο ετήσιος απολογισμός πεπραγμένων του Αμερικανού προέδρου ενώπιον του Κογκρέσου*


 
Καλημέρα,

Η δική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι οι δύο περιγραφικές εκδοχές αφενός δεν είναι ακριβείς (δεν είναι ομιλία «εφ' όλης της ύλης» -ίσα ίσα, ο πρόεδρος αποφασίζει συνήθως να εστιάσει σε ένα θέμα γενικής πολιτικής, όπως π.χ. ο Μπους Β' για το Ιράκ *πριν* από τον πόλεμο στο Ιράκ, και σίγουρα δεν είναι «απολογισμός πεπραγμένων» όπως τον καταλαβαίνουμε εμείς) και αφετέρου ισοπεδώνουν τον θεσμικά τελετουργικό χαρακτήρα της εκδήλωσης. Γι' αυτό, θα προτιμούσα κάτι πιο εμβληματικό, όπως ετήσια ομιλία (του Αμερικανού προέδρου) για την κατάσταση (των πραγμάτων) *στο* έθνος ή και, γιατί όχι, και λίγο «παραδοσιακό», όπως ετήσια ομιλία για τα πράγματα *στην Ένωση*.


----------



## Resident (Oct 5, 2011)

Σωστά, the State of the Union address δεν είναι αποκλειστικά περί των πεπραγμένων. Σε αυτήν ο πρόεδρος δίνει τον τόνο γι αυτά που θα ακολουθήσουν μέσα στο επόμενο έτος ή έτη. Ακόμη και ο μικρός ηλίθιος GW ο νεότερος είχε κάνει κεντρικό θέμα μίας ομιλίας του την έρευνα για fuel cells. Είναι περισσότερο το όραμα και λιγότερο οι λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2011)

Δηλαδή είναι η ομιλία με τις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις του ερχόμενου έτους, αυτό που στην Ελλάδα γίνεται στη ΔΕΘ (πιο ανεπίσημοι ήμασταν πάντα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2011)

SBE said:


> Δηλαδή είναι η ομιλία με τις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις του ερχόμενου έτους, αυτό που στην Ελλάδα γίνεται στη ΔΕΘ (πιο ανεπίσημοι ήμασταν πάντα).



Νομίζω ότι σε εμάς, «προγραμματικές δηλώσεις» γίνονται μόνο στη Βουλή στην πρώτη εμφάνιση της νέας κυβέρνησης μετά την ορκωμοσία της, για να πάρει και ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης.


----------



## Earion (Oct 5, 2011)

Resident said:


> Σωστά, the State of the Union address δεν είναι αποκλειστικά περί των πεπραγμένων. Είναι περισσότερο το όραμα και λιγότερο οι λεπτομέρειες.



Έχει δηλαδή χαρακτήρα και *προγραμματικών *δηλώσεων;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2011)

Εμείς θα λέγαμε ότι, συνήθως, ανήκει στην κατηγορία των πολιτικών «εκθέσεων ιδεών»:

*The best State of the Union addresses*
By Chris Cillizza

State of the Union speeches tend to be forgotten almost as soon as they are delivered.

The addresses tend to be a litany of (endless) policy proposals that never reach see the light of day and create a rhetorical formula that keeps presidents from reaching the heights of other speeches they give during their time in office.

There are, of course, exceptions -- speeches that have some historical resonance beyond the night (or week) they are delivered.

We've collected a handful of the most memorable -- in reverse chronological order -- after the jump. Did we miss any? Add them in the comments section below.​
Η συνέχεια εδώ: (Washington Post, 25/1/2011)


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

ΛΚΝ: 
*διάγγελμα* το [δián<g>elma] O49 : επίσημη ανακοίνωση που εκδίδεται από μια αρχή και που απευθύνεται στο σύνολο του λαού για θέματα μεγάλης σπουδαιότητας ή πανηγυρικού χαρακτήρα: _Tο ~ του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας / του πρωθυπουργού / των κομμάτων. Bασιλικό / στρατιωτικό ~. ~ για την κήρυξη πολέμου / για τον καινούριο χρόνο / για την εθνική επέτειο._ [λόγ. < ελνστ. διάγγελμα]​
ΛΝΕΓ:
*διάγγελμα* (το) [μτγν.] {διαγγέλμ-ατος | -ατα, -άτων} επίσημο μήνυμα το οποίο απευθύνεται από τον ανώτατο άρχοντα ή από την κυβερνητική ηγεσία στον λαό ή στους αντιπροσώπους του στη Βουλή και περιέχει σημαντικές αποφάσεις για κρίσιμα ζητήματα τής χώρας εξ αφορμής σημαντικής επετείου ή εκτάκτων περιστάσεων: _βαρυσήμαντο | πρωτοχρονιάτικο ~._​


----------



## Resident (Oct 5, 2011)

*State of the Union address*

Θα έλεγα ότι μοιάζει με την ομιλία του πρωθυπουργού στην ΔΕΘ χωρίς τα power point που είδαμε πρόσφατα.


----------



## pontios (Oct 6, 2011)

Παίρνοντας τη σκυτάλη από τον daeman (με το διάγγελμα).

Ετήσιο διάγγελμα προς τον Αμερικανικό λαό ;
η
Ετήσιο διάγγελμα του Αμερικανού προέδρου .. (τάδε) ;

Υπάρχουν πάντως ευρήματα στο Google.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2011)

Κάπως έτσι, γενικά κι αόριστα, π.χ. *η ετήσια ομιλία του Αμερικανού προέδρου ενώπιον του Κογκρέσου*. Αλλιώς, μένεις στην κατά λέξη απόδοση του αγγλικού, *η Ομιλία για την κατάσταση του έθνους*, και δεν μπορεί να σου πει κανείς τίποτα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2015)

...


Καθημερινή said:


> Κατά τη διάρκεια της *ετήσιας ομιλίας του για την Κατάσταση της Ένωσης (State of the Union address)*, ο Αμερικανός Πρόεδρος παρουσίασε το όραμά του για τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια της θητείας του, σκιαγραφώντας τα ζητήματα πιθανής συνεργασίας με τους Ρεπουμπλικάνους, από τους οποίους ζήτησε στήριξη για την εκπαίδευση, την φροντίδα των παιδιών και φοροαπαλλαγές για τη μεσαία τάξη.
> [...]
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/800381/gallery/multimedia/video/h-ethsia-omilia-ompama


.....


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2019)

Βλέπω ότι και φέτος πολλοί στο δημοσιογραφικό πεδίο πάλι μιλούν ή γράφουν για «κατάσταση της Ένωσης», το οποίο («Ένωση») είναι μάλλον παραπλανητικό για τον ακροατή ή αναγνώστη στο να αντιληφθεί πως αναφερόμαστε στις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 7, 2019)

Zazula said:


> Βλέπω ότι και φέτος πολλοί στο δημοσιογραφικό πεδίο πάλι μιλούν ή γράφουν για «κατάσταση της Ένωσης», το οποίο («Ένωση») είναι μάλλον παραπλανητικό για τον ακροατή ή αναγνώστη στο να αντιληφθεί πως αναφερόμαστε στις ΗΠΑ.


Σωστά, έπρεπε να λένε «κατάσταση της Ήνωσης»


----------



## Themis (Feb 7, 2019)

dharvatis said:


> Σωστά, έπρεπε να λένε «κατάσταση της Ήνωσης»


:upz:
Λεξιλογία = εκτόξευση του πήχη της καινοτομίας και της αριστείας σε στρατοσφαιρικά ύψη.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 8, 2019)

Themis said:


> :upz:
> Λεξιλογία = εκτόξευση του πήχη της καινοτομίας και της αριστείας σε στρατοσφαιρικά ύψη.


:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2019)

Αυτό το «κατάσταση της Ένωσης» μάλλον το κλέβουν από την *ομιλία για την κατάσταση της Ένωσης *που εκφωνεί κάθε χρόνο ο πρόεδρος της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2019)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό το «κατάσταση της Ένωσης» μάλλον το κλέβουν από την *ομιλία για την κατάσταση της Ένωσης *που εκφωνεί κάθε χρόνο ο πρόεδρος της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής.



Όχι, ανάποδα εξελίχθηκε η κατάσταση των πραγμάτων. :) Η Ευρώπη αντέγραψε τις ΗΠΑ. Και η Ρωσία επίσης (και ο Πούτιν κάνει *ετήσια ομιλία για την κατάσταση* της Ρωσικής Ένωσης).

Εδώ *ένα επί Κλίντον* (σιγά μην είχε πρόεδρο η ΕΕ τότε).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2019)

Δεν λέω για την εκφώνηση της ομιλίας, για τη μετάφρασή της στα ελληνικά λέω.


----------

